# Low voltage permit



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@leeeliz this is a professional electricians site, so you don't fit the bill for here.

That said you can get get advice on your inquiries on our sister site:

http://www.contractortalk.com/






IBTL


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

A) anyone who contracts to do any kind of business should be prepared to pull the necessary licenses and permits to do the work, or do something else for a living. 

B) I have been on jobs with several electrical contractors - it doesn't make any difference whatsoever, so that line of reasoning is hogwash. everyone is responsible for their portion of the work, even if there are two gates (nod, nod, wink, wink)

C) Alternatively, I have been leaned on by GCs to provide low voltage permits for various contracts - fire alarm, phone, tv/audio, etc., and in those cases I have explained to them that this would be a liability for me and also a responsibility, and I would charge accordingly, which we did, as well as inspected their work ourselves prior to ahj inspection. However, and this is a big however, some jurisdictions require that the contractors doing the work be licensed, even if they are working under someone else's licenses, so that doesn't play very well and you need to go back to A.

How that plays out in your jurisdiction is outside my realm of experience, so your results may vary.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

When I was working in a bldg dept it was common to issue multiple trade permits to multiple subs. To have 2 or 3 EC's and 2 or 3 HVAC subs on the same job is common on larger jobs like grocery stores, etc. With all this low volt stuff coming out we are going to be seeing more of it on smaller jobs.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

